

Gem install nsa_panel to add an NSA backdoor to your webapp - EthanHeilman
https://github.com/goshakkk/nsa_panel#readme

======
omra
Already posted a few hours ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5845541](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5845541)

